# Frank ID this thanks!



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

**Edit**

Image removed (didn't work), and uploaded to the PFury webserver.
Hope you don't mind









- Jonas


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i have no idea but looks good .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My wild, uneducated guess: S. medinai

Do you have any pictures of him swimming?

btw: instead of linking pics from your picture host (Care2), better upload them directly to the PFury webserver - your host doesn't allow remote picture linking...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't believe that this is Medinai.My guess is S.Marginatus.
It's better to post pics displaying the entire fish,if possible.

Here is a pic from OPEFE (pic is from George S.A.) displaying an S.Marginatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted on May 22 2004, 11:55 PM
> I don't believe that this is Medinai.My guess is S.Marginatus.
> It's better to post pics displaying the entire fish,if possible.


Maybe, certainly need the tail which would be a dark "V" and clear edge.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Looks like Brandtii

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...php?id=brandtii


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

That isnt a brandti

I agree with frank


----------

